# anyone got a sony mini dv camcorder? URGENT HELP NEEDED



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ladies and gents

does anyone have a mini dv camcoder? if so i need to know how i can watch a tape without the camcorder? (my FIL has one simular where his find in a "normal" size video to watch it

This is urgent as i NEED to see the film!


Thanks

M J
xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

I've seen the ones like your FiLs which slot into a video cassette, but we have a mini DV, and I'm sorry to say (from my limited knowldge in any case) that I can't think of a way of watching the cassette without the camcorder.

Hopefully I'm worng though, and someone will be along with a good tip.

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

~SUGAR~ said:


> I've seen the ones like your FiLs which slot into a video cassette, but we have a mini DV, and I'm sorry to say (from my limited knowldge in any case) that I can't think of a way of watching the cassette without the camcorder.
> 
> Hopefully I'm worng though, and someone will be along with a good tip.
> 
> xx


Hi Sugar

Thanks for the reply- you are correct you cant get anything to watch it other then camcorder- luckily one of the local ladies had one and i went up and borrowed it- the footage we had to watch was of our new DS and DD (adoption) and its fab hence the rush to get some way of watching it!

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Aww MJ, how fabulous! I'm so glad you managed to watch it. It must have ben so very special!


----------

